# CoDeSys v2.3 Visualisierung



## charly (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verusche in CoDeSys für ein bestehendes Programm eine Visualisierung zu machen. Zur Verwendung kommt bei mir ein KS108 advanced von PMA.

Jetzt zum Problem:

Ich will einen kleinen Rezepteditor machen, in dem ich über einen Button ein Fenster (bzw. neue Visu) aufrufe, in dem ich die einzelnen Ausgänge setzen kann. Das problem ist, dass wenn ich die neue Visu aufmache ich wissen muß, in welchem Rezeptschritt ich gerade bin.
Wie kann ich den einzelnen elementen in der Ausgänge-Visu mitteilen in welchem Schritt ich gerade bin?

Ich hoffe irgendjemand hat eine Idee dazu, ich wäre sehr dankbar!!

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Cerberus (26 Mai 2009)

Kannst du deinen aktuellen Rezeptschritt den Visus als Nummer oder so übergeben?


----------



## charly (26 Mai 2009)

Ja. der Rezeptschritt liegt als Zahl vor.


----------



## Cerberus (26 Mai 2009)

charly schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den einzelnen elementen in der Ausgänge-Visu mitteilen in welchem Schritt ich gerade bin?


 
Sorry, aber irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch oder versteh deine Frage nicht so ganz.

Willst du je nach Rezeptschritt verschiedene Elemente auf deiner Ausgänge-Visu anzeigen?


----------

